# Alternative for Microsoft Office for Windows7?



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Not strictly a thread about Portugal, but hey I live here and I know there are people on this forum who know about computers and stuff.

I am thinking of downloading Apache open office for free instead of paying for Microsoft office but i notice it uses American English not British English could this present any problems?

Does anybody here use Apache open office?or know anything about it?or know of a FREE equivalent?
I really only need something to write letters and maybe a spreadsheet for home economics but if it`s free and comes all inclusive then let`s have it.
Regards.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Use Open Office totally compatabile with W.Office, which I believe is Apache, American misspelling's not an issue you just need to teach it the correct English spelling 

OpenOffice.org - CNET Download.com

Google also have one syn's in well if you use Google Chrome, Googlemail etc and easy to access from another computer by logging into your Google account


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Use Open Office totally compatabile with W.Office, which I believe is Apache, American misspelling's not an issue you just need to teach it the correct English spelling
> 
> OpenOffice.org - CNET Download.com
> 
> Google also have one syn's in well if you use Google Chrome, Googlemail etc and easy to access from another computer by logging into your Google account


Following advice on here from those more knowledgable than me, I have now installed OpenOffice and my initial thoughts are that it is just what i need.........muito obrigado.:ranger:


----------

